# Cable Change??



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Hi all,
Im new to this forum and new to alot of the hitech equipment thats out there now. Im getting a new preamp today , and as long as I have to take out the old one, I figure I'll pull everything out and give it a good cleanning. About 5 yrs ago I ran my speaker cable Monster brand, and put in new cables, Im not sure of the brand, but is it a good idea to change my speaker cables and component conection cables while I have everything apart, or if all is running well would that just be a waist of money?
Thanks, 
Paul :jump:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If everything is running fine all you should do is clean the tips of all your cables and metal to metal contact points. I've been reading up on this myself and some recommended contact cleaners are DeoxIT and Pro Gold, while others have said they use isopropyl with good results.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Thanks very much for the info, I REALLY appriciate it.
Paul


----------

